# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Grids in GIMP

## jsondergaard2000

Hi,

I'm new to computer based mapping and to the guild. I have a very basic issue that has been bugging me for a while: How do you make gridlines (just normal 5' square gridlines) in GIMP? 

I can turn on the standard grid, but that seems to be just a set of rulers that won't show up on the final image.

Pardon my ignorance...

/Jeppe

----------


## Daelin

The grid function in GIMP (and PhotoShop as well) is a reference tool, it doesn't actually draw grid lines on your canvas. A good idea would be to use the grid to make actual lines. 

In Image->Configure grid... you can set the values of the grid to what you prefer and in View->Snap to Grid... you make the brush snap to the grid, and then just use whatever brush you want stroke the grid (manually, I don't think you can auto-stroke a grid).

----------


## Elothan

IIRC, there is a Filter-render-patern-Grid

My install is crashing out so I can not confirm, but i do know it made the grid for me  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

There is also a way to render grids in Photoshop - but I'm not currently on a machine that has it so I can't remember the commands.

----------


## RobA

> IIRC, there is a Filter-render-patern-Grid
> 
> My install is crashing out so I can not confirm, but i do know it made the grid for me


You recall correctly. It is under Filters->Render->Patterns->Grid. 

I'd suggest putting the grid on its own transparent layer, as well. 

-Rob A>

----------


## Daelin

Elothan is absolutely right. You should use Filter->Render->Pattern->Grid.

----------


## jsondergaard2000

Great, thanks a lot! I tried it out on my maps and it works like a charm.

/Jeppe

----------


## Jalyha

So.. I just drew a grid with 20px spacing, by hand, on a 3000 x 3000 image... and THEN found this post.

Could it be a tutorial?  :Frown:

----------


## Cunning Cartographer

I'd be surprised if it's not in one of the tutorials or the helpful tips thread (can't remember if it was a stick). I know I started using grids in photoshop once I read about it here.

----------


## Jalyha

Well maybe I'm just blind.  Or illiterate.  Or *both*, before I've had my coffee  :Razz:

----------


## Jacktannery

Don't worry I had no idea idea when I started using GIMP. I used to draw a grid in crazy ways until I found the function under Pattern.

----------


## Quill

Here's a video I made on the basics of grids using GIMP. This video also shows you how to make the little "cross" markers so popular in outdoor 4e battlemaps
Gimp basics - YouTube

----------


## Formal Abu

> IIRC, there is a Filter-render-patern-Grid


Very helpful.

----------


## Dabme

Thanks, I was also curious how to do this.

----------


## Ayradel

Thanks for the information, I was wondering how to set up a grid so I could map the equator and tropics bands.

----------


## johnvanvliet

for equator and tropics bands i would use MMPS or Qgis 
the equatorial is easy 

the two " tropics " are based on the planetary tilt 

so depending on your map projection this would be very easy or a bit complex

----------

